# shutdown in the middle of buildworld process...



## LateNiteTV (Sep 9, 2009)

last night i was updating from 8 beta 3 to beta 4 (i386)
i ran csup, mergemaster -p, make buildworld, and make buildkernel. then i was watching a movie and forgot all about the updating. so when i was going to go to bed i shut this system down. the kernel build had plenty of time to finish.

i JUST realized what i did and that computer is at home, and im at work. so my question is... can i just boot the system back up and continue with the kernel installation, or should i start over, or did i really do something bad? 

i just had a complete brain fart and shut the damn thing down. :\


----------



## ironmikie (Sep 9, 2009)

To be sure I would restart the kernel build. It's nice to see if there were any errors.


----------



## MG (Sep 9, 2009)

You can build the kernel or world again, without cleaning up the files of the previous build.


```
make buildkernel NOCLEAN=YES
make buildworld NOCLEAN=YES
```

This way all the Makefiles are processed again, and the building continues at your shutdown breakpoint. (where no more object files are found)
If the build already was completed without errors nothing will be rebuilt.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 9, 2009)

Just be sure to run those in reverse, as you want to make sure the build*world* finished before trying to run the build*kernel*.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah i figured that.


----------



## jasiufreebsd (Apr 17, 2017)

bmake[2]: "/usr/src/Makefile.inc1" line 265: warning: NOCLEAN option is deprecated. Use NO_CLEAN instead.

make buildworld NO_CLEAN=YES
make buildkernel NO_CLEAN=YES


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 17, 2017)

jasiufreebsd said:


> bmake[2]: "/usr/src/Makefile.inc1" line 265: warning: NOCLEAN option is deprecated. Use NO_CLEAN instead.


Please note that you're responding to a thread which is almost 8 years old.


----------



## crees@ (Jul 14, 2019)

This is the first Google search result for "restart buildworld" (just checking I was doing it right), so a clarification to a now 10 year old thread is helpful still


----------

